# Mein armer Teich wird von Fadenalgen immer mehr bevölkert



## mcgaaas (28. Nov. 2015)

Hallo liebe Forums-Mitglieder,

ich habe schon einige Jahre einen Teich mit ca. 6.000 Litern, der mit Kois bevölkert ist (16 Stück - ich weiß, das sind zu viele ).

Seit einigen Monaten bevölkern sich hartnäckige Fadenalgen bei mir im Teich. Entweder sind sie am Teichrand oder an der Seerosen-Pflanze. Seit einigen Jahren benutze ich ein Mittel Fadenalgenfrei, was ich aber eigentlich eher Schwebealgen eleminiert. Diese hartnäckigen Fadenalgen bekomme ich damit nicht weg.

Ich habe versucht, mal ein paar Bilder zu machen, die mein Problem zeigen und ein Bild von dem Mittel, was ich benutze.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, welches Mittel ich gegen die Algen einsetzen kann. Es sollte natürlich meine Koi's nicht schädigen. Zur Info: meine Teichfilteranlage läuft nicht mehr, ist schon im Winterschlaf. Die Algen hatte ich aber auch schon, wo die Anlage (samt UV-Filter) noch lief.
Das letzte Bild zeigt einen Schwung Algen, den ich gerade frisch aus dem Wasser gezogen habe.

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## troll20 (28. Nov. 2015)

Nur mal kurz vorne weg


mcgaaas schrieb:


> ich habe schon einige Jahre einen Teich mit ca. 6.000 Litern, der mit Kois bevölkert ist (16 Stück - ich weiß, das sind zu viele ).


Meiner Meinung nach genau 15 Stück zu viel.
Es sei denn du hast eine Super Riesen fette Filteranlage mit noch größerer Bioabteilung und viel Wasserwechsel. Wovon man leider nicht ausgehen kann.
Stell doch mal die Filteranlage vor.


----------



## mcgaaas (28. Nov. 2015)

Oase Filtomatic CWS 25000 hab ich


----------



## mcgaaas (28. Nov. 2015)




----------



## mcgaaas (28. Nov. 2015)

Anbei noch zwei Bilder mit Gesamtansicht


----------



## Zacky (28. Nov. 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen.

Wie Du schon selbst festgestellt hast, ist dein Besatz für den Teich definitiv zu viel. Der Teichfilter wird mit dem Abbau von Nährstoffen von 16 Koi auch deutlich überfordert sein, so dass ein Großteil gar nicht abgebaut werden kann. Auch sieht dein Teich sehr spärlich bepflanzt aus, so dass es keine Nahrungs-Konkurrenz für die Fadenalgen gibt. Die Teichpflanzen nehmen zwar auch nur einen kleinen Teil der umgewandelten Nährstoffe auf, aber was die normalen Teichpflanzen aufnehmen, steht den Algen nicht zur Verfügung.

Die Fadenalgen solltest Du regelmäßig mechanisch entfernen, denn damit ziehst Du Dir auch die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich. Dazu käme der Einsatz von deutlich mehr Pflanzen und ich denke, dazu sollte der gesamte Flachwasserbereich genutzt werden. Dann wäre natürlich die Reduzierung der Besatzdichte und evtl. eine Verbesserung deines Filters noch in Betracht zu ziehen.

Die Fadenalgenmittel bringen evtl. nur kurzzeitig einen Erfolg bzw. ein Ergebnis, aber wenn Du dann die gelösten Nährstoffe, Phosphate und abgestorbenes Algenzeugs nicht entfernst, geht der Spaß von vorne los und wird ggf. so gar nochmal stärker. Es geht bei vielen Teichen auch ohne diese Zusätze.


----------



## mcgaaas (28. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,
vielen Dank schon mal für Deine ausführliche Antwort Zacky. Ich habe den Teich schon seit 10 Jahren - quasi mit dem Haus gekauft. Seitdem und vorher war der Fischbesatz schon so, sogar noch höher. Die Fische, die ich habe gebe ich nicht mehr her, habe die alle schon jahrelang. Wenn einer umkommt, wird er nicht mehr ersetzt. Diese Art von Algen habe ich bis vor ein paar Monaten aber noch nie gehabt. 
Den Filter habe ich vor Kurzem neu gekauft. Ich habe extra wegen dem Fischbesatz den größten dieser Art gekauft. Ich hatte ihn noch nicht im Einsatz, daher weiß ich nicht, ob im Frühjahr dadurch eine Reduzierung der Algen einhergeht.

Ich wüsste gern, ob jemand gute Erfahrung mit einem Mittel gemacht hat, welches diese Art von Algen (wenn auch nur kurz- /mittelfristig) abtötet. Und dies ohne meine Fische anzugreifen und ohne aktuellem Filtereinsatz. Damit ich die Zeit bis zum Frühjahr überbrücken kann wenn die Anlage in Betrieb genommen wird.
Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Zacky (28. Nov. 2015)

Ich würde ganz ehrlich, im Winter gar keine chemischen Mittel einsetzen. Durch den Einsatz von Mitteln veränderst Du unweigerlich die Wasserchemie und deine Fische könnten grundsätzlich darunter leiden. Auch ist dies bei den aktuellen Temperaturen und Wetterentwicklungen auch nicht zu empfehlen, da dies für die Fische reiner Stress ist. Normal sollten sie sich langsam zur Ruhe begeben und ihre Energiereserven halten. Fütterst Du aktuell noch? ~ auch das kann ohne Filter ein weiterer Auslöser für dein Algenwachstum sein.

Womit hast Du vor dem CWS gefiltert? Auch der Wechsel des Filters kann ein Indiz sein, da die Filter auch stets eine gewisse Zeit brauchen, um richtig einzulaufen/einzufahren. Wenn Du den alten "funktionierenden" Filter demontiert hast und gleich den neuen Filter angeschlossen und in Betrieb genommen hast, fällt die Teichbiologie erst einmal in sich zusammen, bis der neue Filter die Biologie wieder aufgebaut hat.

Wie gesagt, ich würde aktuell keine chemischen Zusätze rein machen. Den Teich abdecken wäre evtl. auch eine Lösung, denn so ganz ohne Licht geht es auch den Fadenalgen an den Kragen und dann so lange wie möglich & nötig, die bestehenden Algennester mechanisch mir einer "neuen" Klobürste aufwickeln und entsorgen.


----------



## mcgaaas (28. Nov. 2015)

Danke. Dass mit der klobürste und der Abdeckung hört sich gut und umsetzbar an. Der neue Oase Filter war noch gar nicht im Einsatz. Hab den alten vor zwei Wochen abgebaut und entsorgt. Bin gespannt wie der neue im Frühjahr arbeitet.


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Nov. 2015)

Setze mehr Pflanzen an den Rand welche die Wurzeln ins Wasser strecken und die Nährstoffe der Algen aus dem Wasser ziehen.
Mit einer gewissen Menge an Fadenalgen habe ich zu leben gelernt. Möglicherweise musst du auch mal im nächsten Jahr den Grund frei saugen vom Schlamm.


----------



## der_odo (30. Nov. 2015)

Hallo,

hilft zwar nicht gegen Algen, aber lass mal eine Luftpumpe mit Ausströmstein in 30cm Tiefe den Winter durchlaufen. So ist wenigstens die Sauerstoffversorgung im Winter, gerade bei der Pfütze, gesichert. Bei Sauerstoffmangel müssen die Koi nicht unbedingt gleich sterben, aber quälen tun sie sich trotzdem.

Fadenalgenmittel bitte (jetzt) nicht mehr verwenden. Diese sterben ab und zersetzen sich. Dabei wird Nitrit und Ammonium/Ammoiak abgegeben (Fischgifte).

Du solltest regelmäßig Wasser wechseln (also nicht nur auffüllen) und im nächsten Frühjahr über einen Pflanzen- FIltergraben oder Pflanzen- Filterbottich nachdenken. Erst das Wasser durch den Oase laufen lassen und dann durch eine Pflanzenzone. Bei google findest du viele Beispiele.

Oder schau dir diese Videos an:

http://www.zeolith.de/ratgeber/teichbauvideos


----------



## jolantha (1. Dez. 2015)

Hi, 
auf jeden Fall solltest Du einen Sauerstoffsprudler einsetzen, damit Dein Teich nicht komplett zufriert, wenn es richtig kalt wird.


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Dez. 2015)

Morgen
Nicht böse sein 
aber dein Teich ist zu klein für Koi
Ansonsten finde ich deinen Teich schon ganz gut 
Mach den Teich grösser oder gebe die Koi wieder ab so wird das nichts

Sorry aber das sind auch Lebewesen und die brauchen platz


----------



## mcgaaas (1. Dez. 2015)

Oh mann, ich bekomme sie aber ab, mein Teich und Pfütze....
Für den Winter hab ich nen kleinen Heizstab, so friert er im Winter nicht ein.
Den Teich samt Bewohner hab ich ja schon seit 10 Jahren.
Da kann ich doch die Kollegen nicht einfach rauswerfen 
Im nächsten Frühjahr kommt ja jetzt erst mal die nagelneue Oase Filtomatic CWS 25000 zum Einsatz. Hab die vierfache Teichkapazität als 
Grundlage genommen durch den Koi-Besatz.
Einen Teichsauger werde ich mir dann auch mal zulegen. 
Mit den Pflanzen muss ich mal schauen, wie ich das umsetzen kann. Momentan sind ja ringsum Steine, um 
__ Reiher und Katzen abzuhalten.


----------



## Zacky (1. Dez. 2015)

mcgaaas schrieb:


> Mit den Pflanzen muss ich mal schauen, wie ich das umsetzen kann. Momentan sind ja ringsum Steine, um
> __ Reiher und Katzen abzuhalten.



Du hast doch ein recht breite Flachzone. Wie tief ist der Rand dort? Auf diese Fläche kannst Du die Pflanzen sehr gut in Pflanzkörben aufstellen und Katze, Reiher & Co. sehen später ja nicht einmal mehr, was so Interessantes im Teich schwimmt, wenn der Randbereich schön zugewachsen ist. Dies bietet unter anderem auch Schatten und Schutz vor Wind. Der "Windschutz" kann ebenso dazu beitragen, dass weniger Feinschmutz in den Teich geweht wird. Häufig ist es gerade der schwimmende leichte Schmutz, der dem Teichwasser zusetzt - Blütenstaub, Pollen und so weiter. Dies Alles sind ebenso Nährstoffe die das Wasser übermäßig belasten können.

Sicherlich muss man auch abwarten, wie sich der Filter dann am Teich macht und ich würde zeitnah im Frühling die Biofiltermodule schon mal ins Wasser hängen, damit sich darin & daran schon mal Bakterien ansiedeln können, bevor der Filter voll in Betrieb geht. Die Bakterien bzw. die Filtermedien brauchen bei Neuinstallation auch so 4-8 Wochen bis sie vernünftig besiedelt sind und anfangen zu arbeiten. Heißt in etwa, wenn der Filter im April/Mai an den Start geht, wird er im Juni/Juli vernünftig integriert sein. Dann beginnt eigentlich erst die echte Filterung und bis dahin werden die Algen jeglicher Art wachsen & gedeihen.

Es ist dann auch nicht zu empfehlen, im Frühjahr mit chemischen Algenvernichter ran zu gehen, da dies auch die Bio-Aufbauten im Filter beeinträchtigen kann. Also noch ein Jahr Augen zu & durch, manuell eingreifen und Algen entfernen, dann mal schauen wie es sich bis zum Ende de nächsten Jahres entwickelt. Nur keine Eile...das wird schon.


----------



## samorai (1. Dez. 2015)

Die zeitliche Grenze (April / Mai) würde ich nicht so für angemessen halten, dann lieber die Temperatur, denn bevor das Wasser keine 12 - 14 Grad aufweißt, kommen die Bakterien gar nicht oder minder wertig zur Geltung.
Mit dem filtern kann man früher anfangen, macht aber in der Regel nicht viel Sinn, nur der Stromverbrauch treibt in die Höhe.
Ich habe immer den direkten Vergleich zw. meinen Teich und den vom Nachbar.
Der Nachbar ist viel gediegener, er schaltet immer später an wie ich.
Ich dagegen kann nicht so lange warten. Seiner brauch ca. 2 Wochen, dagegen meiner das doppelte an Zeit um klar zu werden.

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an. Fang am Einlauf an mit den Pflanzen, alles was der Filter nicht schafft oder "übrig" lässt, übernehmen dann Pflanzen.

Ron!


----------



## mcgaaas (7. Dez. 2015)

Schon mal vielen vielen Dank für die nützlichen Hinweise!
Ich hab am Wochenende die Fadenalgen so gut es geht mit ner neuen Klobürste entfernt und nen Teichsprudler reingemacht, der
dann etwas für Sauerstoffzufuhr führen soll. Die Abdeckplane habe ich bestellt um hier das Licht und somit die Algen zu reduzieren.
*Meine Frage: hat die Abdeckung/Abdunklung negativen Einfluss auf die Kois, die momentan sich unten am Boden befinden?*
Ich lasse natürlich genug Platz, damit die Luft zirkulieren kann.
Die flache Teichzone ist ca. 30 cm hoch. Da werde ich dann noch 1-2 Töpfe mit Pflanzen reinsetzen.
Beim Filter mache ich es eigentlich immer so, dass ich denn schon im März zum Laufen bringe und dann bei Erreichen der nötigen Wassertemperatur Starterbakterien einbringe.


----------



## Ulli (7. Dez. 2015)

Hi,
wenn Du den Teich abdunkelst, dann verbrauchen die Algen den ganzen Sauerstoff im Wasser. Algen produzieren bei Licht Sauerstoff und bei Dunkelheit verbrauchen sie ihn wieder. Also wenn abdunkeln, dann bitte ordentlich belüften, nicht nur ein Steinchen mit einer Luftpumpe aus dem Baumarkt. 

Ausserdem finde ich, sooo viele Fadenalgen hast Du jetzt auch wieder nicht. Ich würde einfach einmal die Woche die Algen rausfischen und gut ist. Ein Wasserwechsel hilft auch gegen die Algen, damit nimmst Du die Nährstoffe etwas aus dem Wasser. 

Grüße Ulli


----------



## samorai (7. Dez. 2015)

Fadenalgen enstehen dort, wo klares Wasser eine hohe Fliesgeschwindigkeit aufweist, in der Natur sind es meißt schnell fliesende Bäche, wo sich höhere Pflanzen (__ Rohrkolben, __ Schilf) nicht ansiedeln können, dazu kommt noch das schnell fließende Wasser.
Die Natur hat dafür die Fadenalgen erfunden. Durch ihre gute Haftung sind sie ideal veranlagt Nährstoffe aus dem Gewässer(Bach) zuziehen.
Wenn man weiß wie der "Feind" funktioniert, kann man auch einiges dagegen setzen.
Wasserberuhigung, eventuell die Pumpe nur eine Stunde mal auf Vollast laufenlassen dann wieder gedimmt, zweiten Auslauf bauen oder den Auslauf breiter anlegen und ...und ...und .

Ron!


----------

